# Best sound decoder for shay



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

What is the best decoder to get for a 3 truck shay? Who has the best sound file?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sound only, Phoenix


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, when asked about a decoder, the Phoenix is NOT a decoder, just a programmable sound unit.
What is meant by the poster as best?? is he DC, DCC, battery or possibly even live steam?

A DCC decoder does have the advantage of sensing the motor BEMF to create different sounds foem different loads on the motor, the Phoeniz can only see voltage changes. Also, newer decoders cost less than the phoenix and can control lights, sound, motors, servos, ditch lights, and reealstic smoke control.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The Sierra SoundTrax was/is very nice if you can find one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he meant a DCC decoder with sound (motor / lights / sound)...

Although Phoenix does (finally) make an all in one decoder, the SM18.

We'll see how it works, since it's only 3 amps (why in the world?) and new/unproven.










Funny, no one seems to have it on their site, but Phoenix lists it as "released in late 2017", well they better ship some in the next 11 days or change their site... released should mean "shipped"... 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess we still don't really know what he was looking for, with no reply's.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's only 3 days later, often newer people post on multiple forums and don't check back right away.

We'll be here when he surfaces...

Greg


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey guys. I got busy leading up to Christmas. I’m aware of Phoenix and all ready have two of them in other locomotives. I’m helping to test a new Bluetooth/DCC interface so I’m specifically looking for a DCC decoder. I also could put it in a GP-38 so who has the best GP-38 sound file as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd say the Phoenix shay is the best, maybe you should try that new Phoenix all in one decoder.... not shipping yet, but should be soon.

I like the QSI for the GP-38, but they are not available (although I have 20 sitting in a box ha ha) so I'd try a Zimo for that one, it also has high current capability, good insurance on a USAT loco. A decoder with the sound file linked to the BEMF of the motors is a significant improvement.

(does not make a lot of difference on the Shay, it's normally just humming like a sewing machine)

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If selecting the Zimo for track power operation, go with the MX699 series which have super caps built in to the decoder. For Battery operation go with the other types as backup power from super caps is not needed.
MX6xx series is HO decoders but will work for single motor engines.
MX9XX is for large scale and start at 4 amps continuous and the 699 is 6 amp continuou.
HO and largescale decoders by zimo will sustain constant 30 volts and will tolerate a 50 volt surge.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

flysooner9 said:


> What is the best decoder to get for a 3 truck shay? Who has the best sound file?


flysooner9 - Which sound system did you decide on to install......curious to know which one you picked. There are lots of good options: Phoenix; Soundtraxx; and Massoth. Just depends how many "bells and whistles" features and sounds options you're looking for and willing to pay for. Of course, no matter how good the decoder's sound files, the quality of the speaker and appropriate installation technique will drive the sound quality you obtain.

There also seems to be some differences of opinion in this posting on the definition of a "decoder." Not sure whether there's a standard NMRA decoder definition, but Phoenix, Soundtraxx and Massoth are all using the term decoder for just a sound decoder, just a power decoder, and a combined power/sound decoder.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I think he used the TCS Wow. As far as I know, a decoder, officially anyhow, can be power, sound or both. Myself, I'm only interested in ones that integrate power and sound and that can provide at least 4 amps. I've got the WOW, the TSU-4400 (soundtraxx) and a QSI. I like em all although I think the WOW has a (small) edge on the sounds. (I'm using the diesel versions) I drive them with battery power and have had good success with both units.


----------

